
VCs leave Sand Hill Road, seek out new hot spots - prostoalex
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_29566101/vcs-leave-sand-hill-road-seek-out-new
======
johan_larson
They're moving a whole hour's drive from where they started? What a dynamic
and innovative segment of our industry.

I'm sorry, did that sound sarcastic? It was supposed to.

------
mbesto
> _That means entrepreneurs no longer have to make the trek to Menlo Park --
> instead, VCs will come to them._

Ha! A whole 15 minute trek. And no, no VCs I know of "come to them". For
anyone who's not familiar with this area, this article is a big fat non-story.
The only interesting thing here is that there a number of VCs based outside of
Sand Hill that are competing with Sand Hill VCs for returns.

